# black or red belly pacu



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

Can someone answer something for me, are there black and red belly pacu or does the RB turn black when older? Im confused from the stories ive heard...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

there is two different ones

the black one gets much bigger


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

Thogh the red belly stays the red/silver color through out its life?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PiranhaKeeper said:


> Thogh the red belly stays the red/silver color through out its life?


yeah im pretty sure but the red probably fades out some

the bigger and older they get, we got a nice picture of

a good sized one in the profile and the colors are great


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

I saw that one, thanks for the help


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Red pacu - Piaractus brachypomum

Black pacu - Colossoma macropomum


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

^ damn ttaht one with the all black belly is swweet


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Thats cuz its a true black pacu, not just a adult red like youd usually see


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i dont see black bellies in MD


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

red bellies are more common. i personally like the blacks better though


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Blacks look way better to me but also harder to find(more rare).


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

do they grow the same size?


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Nope, i used fish base for the sizes

Piaractus brachypomus (Red Pacu) Max. size: 35in
Colossoma macropomum (Black Pacu) Max. size: 43in


----------

